# Bonding/grounding in meter pan



## Handyman1111 (Aug 9, 2010)

If your service mast is run in PVC do you have to bond the neutral block?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Get a journeyman to help you out.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Handyman1111 said:


> If your service mast is run in PVC do you have to bond the neutral block?


I believe the meters neutral will be grounded via the GEC in your main service panel.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Handyman1111 said:


> If your service mast is run in PVC do you have to bond the neutral block?


 

Around here, a GEC is not allowed to enter the meter base


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

dude, your in over your head. Get help.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is totally DIY type stuff. 
Take questions like this to www.diychatroom.com


----------

